# Suicide Hub



## calypsored525 (21 Apr 2009)

I'm on a budget and want to try fixed before commiting to building a set of track wheels.

I have a tatty 531 bike with threaded pre cassette freewheel hub 700cc wheels. 

What should I do when putting the track cog on the hub:-

I was thinking I would put a lock ring on, locktite it and use the Rotafix method and leave it to set for 24 hours.

I'll also be keeping both brakes on while using the set up

Does this seem enough - am I missing something?

Sheldon Brown accepted and used 'suicide hubs' but there seems to be a lot of scorn for the idea on the web. 

Thanks


----------



## Joe24 (21 Apr 2009)

Take a look in the photo gallery at my £7.19 bike. Thats a fixed, and ive done it sort of like you want to.
I used an old geared back wheel that would take a screw on block and put a spacer on then the sprocket to get the chain line right.
No lockring, the sprocket is just put on tight, and the threads ended up crossing because the back wheel is abit naff.
Put some of that lock stuff on to be safe, i didnt bother.
If you dont need a spacer or you have enough room on your hub, you can put a BB lockring on after the sprocket to act as a lockring for the sprocket. It isnt the best but it will do.
Dont listen to the scorn on the web for them, its because people either didnt put the sprocket on tight enough and it unscrewed, or kept skidding and stuff on it and over time it loosened.
I dont think there is anything wrong with doing it this way.
I have got a front and rear brake on mine, the back one doesnt work too well though
It has only technically cost me £3.09 and a half p to build it up. Its my trash about bike, ive got a proper fixed thats nice, but i would be too worried to lock that up somewhere. So my £3.09 and a half P bike is going to be used to trash about.
Good luck with the build, have fun!
Edit: Heres the link to my thread which shows mine being built. Hopefully there is some stuff on there that will help you aswell.


----------



## Fab Foodie (21 Apr 2009)

I did a similar conversion 25 years ago or so and it's still going. No lockring either. Keep both brakes. 42 x 15 Easy-peasy lemon squeezey. Just use nuts rather than QR skewers. Good chainline important.


----------



## stoatsngroats (21 Apr 2009)

calypsored525 said:


> I was thinking I would put a lock ring on, locktite it and use the Rotafix method and leave it to set for 24 hours.



I'm interested in how you get on with this - I'm proposing to do similar for my fixie project.

Good luck with yours....post some pics if you can..


----------



## Joe24 (21 Apr 2009)

Fab Foodie said:


> I did a similar conversion 25 years ago or so and it's still going. No lockring either. Keep both brakes. 42 x 15 Easy-peasy lemon squeezey. Just use nuts rather than QR skewers. Good chainline important.



Or if you do use quick release make sure you have them done up tight. The quick release on my bike is done up very tight.
You will also find the chain needs tensioning more if you use quick release because they dont tighten up as much as a nut would.


----------



## calypsored525 (21 Apr 2009)

I figured that if Sheldon Brown didnt mind it it couldnt be that bad.

Its ironic that those that scorn the idea of a 'suicide hub' (wording which seems OTT) probably hang in circles that idolise him (and rightly so considering the amount of work he did) 

I kind of got the feeling from reading the forums that it was about style and appearance - thats fair enough if you got the $ but I havent at the mo. I need something that is functional and that I wont be bothered about losing to the thieves.


----------



## Joe24 (21 Apr 2009)

calypsored525 said:


> I figured that if Sheldon Brown didnt mind it it couldnt be that bad.
> 
> Its ironic that those that scorn the idea of a 'suicide hub' (wording which seems OTT) probably hang in circles that idolise him (and rightly so considering the amount of work he did)
> 
> I kind of got the feeling from reading the forums that it was about style and appearance - thats fair enough if you got the $ but I havent at the mo. I need something that is functional and that I wont be bothered about losing to the thieves.



Well, if your interested, theres sort of a little challenge to try and build up a bike for as cheap as you can. Theres Stoatsngroats and Montage in on it at the moment, after them seeing me build up my £3.09 and a half P bike so cheap and they want to build one up cheaper.
Give it a go if you like and tell us how you get on


----------



## calypsored525 (21 Apr 2009)

They havent got QR skewers on luckily as it's going to be locked in some dodgy areas and in the past even though I have a lock through both wheels I have on occasion had my QR undone while away from the bike.

I'll try to get some pics up - I got to work out the chainline to see if it works etc and try to work out the appropiate track cog to put on - I'll prob aim for something around 68" gear inch but I got to look into this further.


----------



## calypsored525 (21 Apr 2009)

Joe24 said:


> my £3.09 and a half P


 LOL

I was given the frame for free so could be a contender.


----------



## Joe24 (21 Apr 2009)

calypsored525 said:


> They havent got QR skewers on luckily as it's going to be locked in some dodgy areas and in the past even though I have a lock through both wheels I have on occasion had my QR undone while away from the bike.
> 
> I'll try to get some pics up - I got to work out the chainline to see if it works etc and try to work out the appropiate track cog to put on - I'll prob aim for something around 68" gear inch but I got to look into this further.



68" is a good gear. Look at your average speed then get a gear that gives you a good cadence for that. You will end up going faster as you spin your legs more. Dont go for a too big gear at first, you will probbaly find you like the spinning, and the lower gear will give you suppleness and fitness.
I have 64.8 on my hack fixed, and 72" on my good fixed, with 79.8" for TTs.
As for chainline, best thing to do is put the sprocket on on the wheel. Look down the sprocket to the chainring and see how that looks. Then put the chain on, stand infront of the bike and look down the bike and see how straight the chain is, using the top tube as a straight thing to compare it to.
You might need to put a hub spacer(i used a BB lockring as a spacer) between the spoke and the sprocket to move it out abit and get the chainline right.


----------



## Joe24 (21 Apr 2009)

calypsored525 said:


> LOL
> 
> *I was given the frame for free so could be a contender.*



I ws given my frame free aswell.
I spent my money on bar tape, it was the only cost on the bike, my one luxury
Join in on it, have fun building it up and riding it


----------

